# 1940's tarpon tournament



## velvet tines (Jul 27, 2011)

hello everyone. been a member for a few years and finally have a post.

a relative was telling me about my aunt (deceased) fishing a tarpon tournament in texas around 1941. supposed to have brought in a 6' tarpon. don't know the name of the boat she fished on but it was in a fleet of boats known as the Black Gold Line. does anyone know how i can find out more information on this particular tournament? does anyone have any old newspaper clippings about this tournament in 1941?

thank you -
brenda


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Long shot...the Texas Tarpon Rodeo in Port A ran from '32 to '58, maybe visit and ask at the Port A museum.
http://portaransasmuseum.org/wp-content/uploads/downloads/2014/08/FISH-BRAGGING.pdf


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

velvet tines said:


> hello everyone. been a member for a few years and finally have a post.
> 
> a relative was telling me about my aunt (deceased) fishing a tarpon tournament in texas around 1941. supposed to have brought in a 6' tarpon. don't know the name of the boat she fished on but it was in a fleet of boats known as the Black Gold Line. does anyone know how i can find out more information on this particular tournament? does anyone have any old newspaper clippings about this tournament in 1941?
> 
> ...


"Fishing Yesterday's Gulf Coast" and a great book about that era of fishing along our coast. Not sure if it will have what you are looking for, but maybe it mentions the tournaments or something else.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Found this with a Google search, looks like you might have to sign up to read it though.

https://www.newspapers.com/newspage/51506916/


----------

